# What do you say when someone keeps talking or asking something in an annoying way?



## min300

Hi everybody,

What do you say when *someone* *keeps talking or asking about something in an annoying way*. In Persian(Farsi) we say '*Gir dadan'.

*For Example:  A  mother keeps asking her child not to watch TV and do her/his homework. In that case the child may say this expression, which means stop asking me this and leave me alone.

I am looking forward to your replys.
Thanks


----------



## linguist786

Well I guess what they say (in effect) is something that is the equivalent of "shut up!", no?

In *Gujarati*, we say* "chup thaa!" *(informal address). We say this to friends and the equivalent. The formal address (hardly formal ) is *"chup tho!"*. This sounds very rude and I would never say it to my parents. (Some disobedient kids do though). 

We also have *"moDu band kar!"* ("*moDu band karo!"* = formal address). This sounds slightly more vulgar and "angry" than the above.

The equivalents in *Hindi/Urdu* are:
*chup kar!/chup karo!*
*mooN band kar!/mooN band karo!*


----------



## min300

linguist786 said:


> Well I guess what they say (in effect) is something that is the equivalent of "shut up!", no?
> 
> In *Gujarati*, we say* "chup thaa!" *(informal address). We say this to friends and the equivalent. The formal address (hardly formal ) is *"chup tho!"*. This sounds very rude and I would never say it to my parents. (Some disobedient kids do though).
> 
> We also have *"moDu band kar!"* ("*moDu band karo!"* = formal address). This sounds slightly more vulgar and "angry" than the above.
> 
> The equivalents in *Hindi/Urdu* are:
> *chup kar!/chup karo!*
> *mooN band kar!/mooN band karo!*



Thank you for your reply,

we have another expression for 'shut up' ,but the expression I am looking for means:Don't start the same topic again,I got tired of hearing it  all the time, so stop it.(something like this).
I don't know if there is an expression for it in English.I checked different dictionaries,but I couldn't find any good translations.


----------



## Whodunit

Well, I don't think your example matches the thread title. In the situation when someone keeps talking or asking about something in an annoying way, I usually say _Halt mal die Luft an!_ (Stop breathing) or _Sei doch mal still jetzt!_ (Be quiet now!). They both mean something like _Put a sock on it, will you?_

In the example - a situation I often experience - I'd say _Ja, ja!_ (= Yeah, yeah!). It's said to be that _ja, ja_ means _Leck mich am Ar***_ (F**k you!), but in a friendly way.


----------



## tom_in_bahia

In the context of someone being a nuissance and asking me repeatedly to do something, I might say something like:

_"Alright, already!"
"Get off my back!"
"I get the picture!"
"Step off!"
"You don't have to be a broken record!"

_If it were my mom telling me again and again to clean my room:

_Mo-o-om, jeez! Alright, already, I'm going! Just wait for the commercial.

_Or, at least I used to say that when she'd nag me in the middle of a TV show


----------



## Abbassupreme

Well, another one I can think of is "Lay off me!"/"Lay off!"


----------



## min300

Do you think we can use ' *Picking on somebody*' for this in English?
For exampla: 
The Mother keeps asking her child not to watch TV and do his/her Homework.
Then the child might say: *Don't pick on me again.
*or the child might say: I have usually arguments with my mother,because she picks on me on doing homework.


----------



## Abbassupreme

min300 said:


> Do you think we can use ' *Picking on somebody*' for this in English?
> For exampla:
> The Mother keeps asking her child not to watch TV and do his/her Homework.
> Then the child might say: *Don't pick on me again.*
> or the child might say: I have usually arguments with my mother,because she picks on me on doing homework.


 
Naw, that doesn't sound right.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

¡Cállate la boca! or ¡No me hables ya! in Spanish.


----------



## Staarkali

In French as in other languages, you have many ways to express this:

_Mets la en veilleuse_ Put it (your speaking) in standby, turn it off
_Va faire un tour ailleurs voir si j'y suis_ Go elsewhere see if I am there
_La ferme_ Shut up (more direct)


----------



## univerio

Chinese:
别烦我！ (Don't annoy me!)


----------



## barbiegood

You people, are you really that rude with your parents?  My mum would have slapped me real hard if I tell her to leave me alone 

Yet I might have thought something like this...

"Már megint ugyanaz a lejárt lemez..."
Which translates into the broken record thing, literary would be the same finished record comes over again...

Or just say:
"Hagyj béken" - leave me in peace

That was in Hungarian


----------



## Freston

I sometimes say: "Nog acht keer, dan weet ik het"
(Say it) Another eight times, and I'll know (it then)

If they continue, I start counting backwards: Another seven times, another six times, etcetera...


----------



## Geniuswolf

In Thai we say "อย่าเพิ่งยุ่งน่า" which mean "Don't mess with me now!". But usually I say "แปบนึงนะ" which mean "Wait a sec!"


----------



## min300

Thanks to all of you. 
 How about  '*don't pick at me'  *in English? Is it common to use this for this  purpose in English.


----------



## Lopes

I don't think we have a special word/frase for it, but something like "Kop dicht!" (Shut up!) might work


----------



## esfera

In Spanish "no taladres!" lenguaje muy informal de hoy en día, sobretodo entre los jóvenes. también "no me ralles"


----------



## Stéphane89

Staarkali said:


> In French as in other languages, you have many ways to express this:
> 
> _Mets la en veilleuse_ Put it (your speaking) in standby, turn it off
> _Va faire un tour ailleurs voir si j'y suis_ Go elsewhere see if I am there
> _La ferme_ Shut up (more direct)


 
Laisse moi tranquille! (polite) ==> Let me quiet!
Fou moi la paix! (informal) ==> Don't piss me off!
 (Mais putain) Ta gueule! (offensive) ==> Shut (the fuck) up
 Tu fais chier! (offensive) ==> You're pissing off!
 Va te faire voir/foutre. (both are quite informal but I don't advise you to use the second one). ==> Go to the hell/Fuck off!
T'as pas envie de la fermer? ==> Don't you feel like keeping your mouth shut?
...
There are many many many options and variants, depending on who you're talking to, what you are doing, etc...


----------



## min300

Whodunit said:


> Well, I don't think your example matches the thread title. In the situation when someone keeps talking or asking about something in an annoying way, I usually say _Halt mal die Luft an!_ (Stop breathing) or _Sei doch mal still jetzt!_ (Be quiet now!). They both mean something like _Put a sock on it, will you?_
> 
> In the example - a situation I often experience - I'd say _Ja, ja!_ (= Yeah, yeah!). It's said to be that _ja, ja_ means _Leck mich am Ar***_ (F**k you!), but in a friendly way.



Hi Whodunit,

Thank you for the German version you wrote. But would you also use something with 'herumhacken' for this purpose?


----------



## irene.acler

In *Italian*:
Ma basta! (Literally: but stop it!)
Ora basta però! (Now stop it)
Smettila! (Stop it)
Taci! (Shut up)
Stai zitto/a! (Shut up)


----------



## Whodunit

min300 said:


> Hi Whodunit,
> 
> Thank you for the German version you wrote. But would you also use something with 'herumhacken' for this purpose?


 
I think you're referring to _Hack nicht (ständig/dauernd/andauernd) auf mir 'rum!_ That would be possible, but it is more used when somebody keeps correcting you in an annoying way, e.g.:

A: Du darfst doch nicht die Hosen dahin legen und warum knitterst du deine T-Shirts ständig?
B: Ach Mensch, hack doch nicht dauernd auf mir rum!

_In English:_
A: You can't put your trousers there and why do you always crumple your t-shirts?
B: Oh man, don't criticize me again!


----------



## min300

Thank you Whodunit.
 Is it common to say this in Germany? and how rude it is?


----------



## Whodunit

min300 said:


> Thank you Whodunit.
> Is it common to say this in Germany? and how rude it is?


 
It is quite common in my region, and I don't think it necessarily rude. However, I wouldn't use it with anyone else but my parents.


----------



## Malaya

irene.acler said:


> In *Italian*:
> Ma basta! (Literally: but stop it!)
> Ora basta però! (Now stop it)
> Smettila! (Stop it)
> Taci! (Shut up)
> Stai zitto/a! (Shut up)


 
What about "non mi rompere"?


----------



## biankita

In Filipino, *"Tumigil ka nga!"* or *"Umayos ka nga!"* is a rude and impolite way of telling someone to quit it. But when with very good friends or close family, it is acceptable to say it.


----------



## tenseconds

For me ins Spanish, I would just say "Ya (porfa)!" or "Deja!".


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Well, in *Turkish*, I might say the following:
*Kes!*_ (Cut it out!)_
*Sus artık! *_(Shut up now!)
_*Rahat bırak! *_(Leave me alone!)
_


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Tumigil ka!


----------

